# small but terrible looking



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

right guys :wave: good mate of mines was asking me last night when we were on the ****,if i new any one that could sort a dent on his quarter panel of his car,i had a look and seems as if it could be done buy a dent guy/smart repairer

so looking recommendations for a local decent guy to come out please ???

regards scott


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

bump..


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Scott there was a dent removal guy at a meet at Car Wash & Wax back in the summer, he removed a dent from my car and a few other without any hassles

Gordon or david g will have contact details for him


----------



## Mad Buddy (Apr 23, 2009)

*Dent Repair*

Hi Mate

I stay in Paisley and used SL Dent Repair. Guy is excellent and removed 2 dents from my car and was very reasonable - does work for Arnold Clark but is self employed. Only took about 20/30 mins - his number is 07967488371.
Good Luck


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I know a guy who covers Devon & Cornwall and I understand that he has worked all around the UK in the past.

I'd recommend him after the good job he did on my car.

Let me know if you can't track anybody down who is more local to you and I'll give you his details.


----------



## rig-pig (Dec 12, 2009)

dent devils have area reps that's travel around


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

rig-pig said:


> dent devils have area reps that's travel around


not wanting my mate to get some random guy :thumb:


----------



## laffalot (Nov 27, 2007)

Another recommendation for SL Dent repair, he did a great job when he fixed a supermarket ding in my old leon.


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Try East End Coachworks in Dumbarton and see what they say.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

kennym999 said:


> Try East End Coachworks in Dumbarton and see what they say.


they will quote crazy prices as usual :wall:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

kennym999 said:


> Try East End Coachworks in Dumbarton and see what they say.


Christ, they'll quote ridiculous amounts. I got a quote for a scratch on my old car and the bloke was wanting to replace my wing!


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Christ, they'll quote ridiculous amounts. I got a quote for a scratch on my old car and the bloke was wanting to replace my wing!


aye but there 1 of the best bodyshops in scotland:thumb:


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> they will quote crazy prices as usual :wall:


I always find their prices quite reasonable, after all, you get what you pay for.


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

+1:thumb:


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Used Stephen from SL Dent repair this morning and he done a brilliant job on 3 different panels. Even spotted a dent I hadn't seen!!

Definitely recommend him


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Scott, you got anyone yet?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

kennym999 said:


> Try East End Coachworks in Dumbarton and see what they say.





p3asa said:


> Used Stephen from SL Dent repair this morning and he done a brilliant job on 3 different panels. Even spotted a dent I hadn't seen!!
> 
> Definitely recommend him


called hin today and rather nice guy :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Scott, you got anyone yet?


think am gony get SL dents,what you thinking??


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

If he sounds cool go with him. I know Willie from Acci-Dent.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Dougster said:


> If he sounds cool go with him. I know Willie from Acci-Dent.


does he do anything else other than dents??


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> think am gony get SL dents,what you thinking??


Spoke to the guy before in a meet at carwashnwax n having done a PDR course before i can tell that his skills are to a high level(over 10 yrs experience i think he said).also had the chance to see him in action n like any dedicated detailers he would not finish until the job is done to perfection. Highly recommended!:thumb:

Eric


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Mad Buddy said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> I stay in Paisley and used SL Dent Repair. Guy is excellent and removed 2 dents from my car and was very reasonable - does work for Arnold Clark but is self employed. Only took about 20/30 mins - his number is 07967488371.
> Good Luck


Steph is first class...cant recommend him enough! He took out some dents on my BMW and what a job he did. Did some work on a mates Subaru and it was the same, first class!


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

Whats the average cost for a dent to be removed by SL


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Celticking said:


> Whats the average cost for a dent to be removed by SL


Between £50 - £85, that was last year though.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Walesy. said:


> Between £50 - £85, that was last year though.


still the same ^^ :thumb:


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> right guys :wave: good mate of mines was asking me last night when we were on the ****,if i new any one that could sort a dent on his quarter panel of his car,i had a look and seems as if it could be done buy a dent guy/smart repairer
> 
> so looking recommendations for a local decent guy to come out please ???
> 
> regards scott


Hi scott, as been said before sl dents, i've been passing any repairs without paint broken to him,and the feedback from clients has been good :thumb:

I would have a looksy but i'm off to Gran Canaria for a couple of weeks


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

amcfad said:


> Hi scott, as been said before sl dents, i've been passing any repairs without paint broken to him,and the feedback from clients has been good :thumb:
> 
> I would have a looksy but i'm off to Gran Canaria for a couple of weeks


you lucky bamsterd :thumb:


----------

